# K46/k51



## johncr2014 (Apr 16, 2016)

Is there a difference between a k46b and a k46c. Also is the k51 any better than the 46. I have a bad 46b. I found a 46c and a k51 at a local scrap yard $30 apiece any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance,
John 
Sent from my SM-G965U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The best bet for determining the differences between the low end Tuff Torq transmissions is to go to their service website and spend time reviewing construction and maintenance requirements. https://www.tufftorqservices.com/instance1EnvEELogin/html/login.html


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I think 1 had a rear diff lock control but cant remember which one?


----------

